# Moulting



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there any sort of time scale on this moulting phenomenon? How many feathers does a tiel have for goodness sake? Dooby has shed enough feathers to stuff a pillow! He's lost two of his big tail feathers bless him, he's all grown up now.

His chest is looking rough now, a lot of pin feathers everywhere, poor little man.......when will it end? When will my fingers heal?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! It will end....eventually.  And then in a few months time it will start again....mwahahahahaha!!! I know what you mean about the feathers though, once they start it seems like they'll never end.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

A few months!!! Is that all the new feathers last for..........oh my goodness, I wouldn't mind but the new feather looks exactly the same as the old feather. If he was getting bigger and stronger feathers I could understand that, but then I suppose in a few years time, we'd have one HUGE Dooby. LOL. He has a wonderful yellow head now, I'll have to take some more photos of him soon.


I think I'll shave him completely and make him a little coat, that should cure it. Can you imagine Dooby in a pin striped suit? Rolled up umbrella and a bowler hat. Quite the city gent..............I think he's really more of a jeans and jumper kind of guy though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> A few months!!! Is that all the new feathers last for..........oh my goodness,


Well that's what it feels like at my house.  But then i guess i have 5 birds inside and it seems as though someone is ALWAYS moulting. I've been told the new tiel i'm getting this weekend just had her moult, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol...I know what you mean! Now imagine what my house is like. The vaccum is REALL my best friend and I don't know what I would do if it ever got broken!  I'm lucky mine seem to be on the same moulting schedule, ecxept for Ziggy and Baby...feathersRUS over here.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have feathersRUS and FoodonfloorRUS....lol my handi vac gets its use everyday sometimes twice 

I can see Dooby in a bowler hat looking all dashing impressing the ladies...hehe I told you he likes quite handsome in hats


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It will end eventually. Your fingers should heal in a week and a bit  (get some polysporn)


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I also have a question about moulting...is it ok to post it here...or shoul I start a new thread????


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would start a new thread Mal


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, start a new thread.....this one will degenerate into Dooby's wardrobe pretty soon!!


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have feathersRUS and FoodonfloorRUS....lol my handi vac gets its use everyday sometimes twice
> 
> I can see Dooby in a bowler hat looking all dashing impressing the ladies...hehe I told you he likes quite handsome in hats


Handi vac wont work around here lol i get my trusty shop vac out.
on the molting part i think i got it now, well to make a long story short mine are doing it and have been doing it so maybe they are older then 3 mths?
I have one (or maybe its been both at different times) trying to fly inside the cage, and feathers are everywhere!!
its cute when they pick up their food and fling it right out the spaces of the cage, many times a day!! 
I have asked my daughter in law to come over and clip their wings, soon hopefully she will show up, and im going to lock the dogs outside ( I say lock because i dont want no one letting them in while the birds are out) and give them the run of the house for awhile!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Debbied1026 said:


> Handi vac wont work around here lol i get my trusty shop vac out.


my handi vac is invaluable to me it gets right under there cages I have to do it a few times a day...lol they sure are messy tiels  I use the big vac for the rest its a pain to have to use the big one as much as I do its to heavy thats why I went with the handi vac for the small jobs like feathers flying everywhere  you find it cute when they fling there food out of the cage...LOL I find it annoying espcially right after I have vacuumed ...lol

If there already molting and have been for awhile I would say they are probably older then 3 mths


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

laurago said:


> my handi vac is invaluable to me it gets right under there cages I have to do it a few times a day...lol they sure are messy tiels  I use the big vac for the rest its a pain to have to use the big one as much as I do its to heavy thats why I went with the handi vac for the small jobs like feathers flying everywhere  you find it cute when they fling there food out of the cage...LOL I find it annoying espcially right after I have vacuumed ...lol
> 
> If there already molting and have been for awhile I would say they are probably older then 3 mths


i kinda left the "he" word out of that. "its cute that they fling there food out of the cage" at first i thought it was cute and my hubby still thinks its cute but I"M the one cleaning so NO DONT THINK ITS CUTE ANYMORE!! lol
they just finished there french toast at least i think there done with it since its laying outside of the cage and on the carpet in very little teeny weeny pieces. lol
So to that molting.. from what i have been reading up on until this molting is over with i wont no for sure what the sex is?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

with the grey which is what I believe you have as they molt the males will get a yellow face where as the female will retain more of a grey face, the pic you have up is what the male will look like in time but they will take a few molts before he looks like that, if you look at my siggy My Georgie is a female grey she is about 7 mths old, you can also try and go by behaviour I had a feeling early on Georgie was a female she was very quiet where as Ollie was vocal from day one so I knew he was a male but then I got Minnie who is dna'd female but is vocal for a female...lol but not like Ollie is


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

ok dokey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl is the worst for food on the floor. We just brush it up and we have to do it about twice a day. With Little Bill joining in it is like they have their whole contents of their food bowls on the floor(we have one with budgie food in and one with cockatiel food in, so it is double the mess )

Birds are so messy


----------

